# best ways to bond/play with your hedgehog?



## mjhelclip (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi im still a pretty new hedgie mother! i take Quilliam :lol: out every day for a few hours and let him run around and take a foot bath and also just cuddle while i do homework. i was wondering if any of you guys had any suggestions on how to bond and play with my baby? what do you usually do with your hedgie? i got him meal worms, but those dont amuse him he wont even eat them haha. also i cut up some fruit and nuts for him but he doesnt eat until late at night in his cage. if you have any ideas let me know! thanks!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I think that most nuts aren't a good idea to feed to hedgies. Dried fruit (if that's what you're using) isn't that great either - a lot of them are very sticky (not good for hedgie's teeth) and are mostly sugar. You can give cut up fresh veggies, fresh fruit, baby food, or cooked meat though! There's a few threads around here somewhere that have definite 'NO' lists. 

Having cuddle/exploring time like that is a great way to bond! Just being around you is the best way to get your hedgie used to you. Some hedgies also like to play with toys - cat balls with bells in them (just make sure they don't have holes), toy cars, and small stuffed animals seem to be hits. I also have some PVC tubes (4" diameter) that Liam likes to run through. 

As for the mealworms, I would say keep trying! It took Liam a couple of days before he warmed up to them, and now, he can't get enough! Yesterday, while I was cleaning his cage, I put him in a big cardboard box (I had just gotten a package) and then put a bunch of mealies in the box and watched him run around and gobble them up! My roommate said it was like a mini hedgie colosseum! :lol:

P.S. Meant to add - your Quilliam is very cute! My Quilliam says hello!


----------

